# protesto çekmek & yaşı tutmak



## seitt

Greetings

An interview with the singer Gülden Karaböcek for the newspaper Hürriyet:
Ablam kaset yapmamı istememiş. Benim yaşım tutmuyordu o zamanlar, anneme ve babama protestolar çekmiş. Protestoyu bana çekmediği için elimde o delil yok.
http://hurarsiv.hurriyet.com.tr/goster/haber.aspx?id=3735909&tarih=2006-01-04

My problem is with the use of protesto with the verb çekmek here (used twice) – please, what exactly does it mean?

Btw, is yaş used to mean ‘tears’ or ‘age’?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Gemmenita

Hello Seitt,
Yaşım tutmuyordu = my *age* was not enough = I was not old enough= I was too young

Protesto çekmek = make a complaint 
(some verbs are made with çekmek, like fotoğraf çekmek)

İyi akşamlar


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most helpful.

Just one thing, why does she then go on to say, "Protestoyu bana çekmediği için elimde o delil yok."? What kind of delil (proof) can she have in mind?


----------



## TekYelken

Merhaba,

Burada söz konusu olan hukuki protesto sanırım.

Hukuki protesto: Bir kimseyi mütemerrit, yani "yapmakla yükümlü olduğunu yapmamış olmak" durumuna sokmak veya bir hakkın düşmesini, kaybolmasını önlemek maksadıyle resmen tebligat yapılarak ihtarda bulunulması.


Kaynak: http://protesto.nedir.com/#ixzz3ViQjM900


Saygılar.


----------



## seitt

A, çok sağolun, artık belli oldu - demek ki her zaman protesto çekmek resmi birşey oluyor, sadece bir konu ya da bir insan hakkında vıdı vıdı etmekten ibaret değil. "To make an official complaint", yani.


----------



## spiraxo

seitt said:


> ... "To make an official complaint", yani.


Yes, it is a notarized statement.


----------



## Gemmenita

seitt said:


> (...)"To make an official complaint", yani.


Evet, aynen öyle! 

Hi seitt,

If in my post, for 'Protesto çekmek', I had only written, *make a complaint* (without mentioning official), that's because as far as I know,
and regarding what is written in dictionaries, like Longman:



> Make a complaint (= complain formally to someone). Example: the manager decided to make a complaint about the referee.



or in Cambridge online here.


> I've made a complaint (= formally complained) to the police about the noise.




...Means that, there is already the concept of 'official' inside 'make a complaint'.


By the way, in Longman dictionary, there were two more verbs too, that I think would be good and useful for you as synonyms for 'Protesto çekmek' (hukuki olarak) : 



> file/lodge a complaint > formal > make a complaint. example: she filed a complaint against several of her colleagues.




İyi çalışmalar! 


...


----------

